# No secrets on this bomb...



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Normal procedure for bombing is to not let the mark know they are being targeted for destruction.

SCREW THAT!!!!

Rickcoat, you've just been called out. That's right. I'm breaking protocol and giving you warning that you've just come into the wrong crosshairs. You have 2-3 business days to take whatever precautions you need to take. Say your prayers Noob!:wazzapp:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Go Pete! Go Pete!

Once my bomb casings arrive I will be sending something his way too. As well as to a few others


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

blow up his mailbox....:arghhhh


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh...and just to rub some salt in the wound, here's your confirmation number:

01038555749658521640

Track it. Wait for it. But there's nothing you can do about it. Now you know how the deer feels just before it gets hit by the truck!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, you are on a role. Taking names and calling them out while kicking a$$.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Go get 'em Pete!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

All i have to say is......

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

OWNED!


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

Striking fear in the heart of your target, nice!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Taken to the class room and made to sit in front row with a Dunce cap on. You been SERVED NOTICE!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

niceeeeeee


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Go get him Pete!!!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

LoL dang he even has the DC# number up


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

in Da Face!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh No you didn't.......


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

hitem hard


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

haha , i like your style !


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

This aint business this is personal!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

LMAO odd thing is that he just made up a special explosive devise for u!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Sometimes the anticipation of death is worse than death itself!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

ha ha go get'em


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah....I think at this point he has to surrender his lunch money to me for the rest of his life.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Nothing like being direct! Takes the whole concept of 'threat' out of the picture...makes it 'fact'!!! Take no prisoners Pete!!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

What??? No response from SC other than Charles? Yeah....that's what I thought!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Drop the hammer Pete!No mercy!!!!


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

I like this MOP. Get somebody down there to clean up the road pizza!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Shouldn't have messed with an "old" marine like Rick...
... he's always looking for anything that takes him back to his glory days...
... ... did I mention that he gets "woodys" at the thought of dishin' out A$$ Whoopins 

... poor fools... now you've got the old boy excited again.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:eeek: Bye bye Rick it's been nice knowing you during your short tenure here on CL. :sorry: Better you then me.


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Normal procedure for bombing is to not let the mark know they are being targeted for destruction.
> 
> SCREW THAT!!!!
> 
> Rickcoat, you've just been called out. That's right. I'm breaking protocol and giving you warning that you've just come into the wrong crosshairs. You have 2-3 business days to take whatever precautions you need to take. Say your prayers Noob!:wazzapp:


All I can say is, I'm sitting outside enjoying my cigar. My missle systems are up. SO BRIIIIIING IT ON BIG GUY.


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Normal procedure for bombing is to not let the mark know they are being targeted for destruction.
> 
> SCREW THAT!!!!
> 
> Rickcoat, you've just been called out. That's right. I'm breaking protocol and giving you warning that you've just come into the wrong crosshairs. You have 2-3 business days to take whatever precautions you need to take. Say your prayers Noob!:wazzapp:


All I can say is, I'm sitting out side smoking a fine cigar. My missle systems are up. SO BRIIIIIING IT ON BIG GUY.....


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

BigJim said:


> Shouldn't have messed with an "old" marine like Rick...
> ... he's always looking for anything that takes him back to his glory days...
> ... ... did I mention that he gets "woodys" at the thought of dishin' out A$$ Whoopins
> 
> ... poor fools... now you've got the old boy excited again.


Son, most of my friends are either Marines or Professional Wrestlers. If you want a flinch contest, best go find yourself another playmate....you'll lose.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome... i love this.


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

Did you know that I was in the Marines from 1970-1974. So I am an old corps Marine. If most of your friends are Marines, you can't be all that bad. You still don't scare me.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

rickcoak said:


> Did you know that I was in the Marines from 1970-1974. So I am an old corps Marine. If most of your friends are Marines, you can't be all that bad. You still don't scare me.


well rick i hope you still have ur marine gear ready because u are gonna need bomb shelter bullet proof vest kavelar everything you pis-ed the EVP off i feel for you


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

jam said:


> well rick i hope you still have ur marine gear ready because u are gonna need bomb shelter bullet proof vest kavelar everything you pis-ed the EVP off i feel for you


I'm outside in my shorts and T shirt. That should show you how worried I am.

PS I might have it but I assure you it wouldn't fit.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

rickcoak said:


> Did you know that I was in the Marines from 1970-1974. So I am an old corps Marine. If most of your friends are Marines, you can't be all that bad. You still don't scare me.


Out of respect for the Corps, I'll just say "Semper Fi"


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

The EVP said:


> Now you know how the deer feels just before it gets hit by the truck!


If he is like a deer in the headlights, he's gonna poop all over your car when you nail him :brick:


----------



## rickcoak (Aug 8, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Out of respect for the Corps, I'll just say "Semper Fi"


Thanks for the "Semper Fi" but I'm still keeping my defense missles up.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

This should be called the shit is getting deep thread :lol:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

This is getting good! Give it to him straight up New Yawk style!:biggrin:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*It's a good thing...*

It's a good thing we're all "Brothers of the Leaf" ... by readin' this you might think that somewhere along the line "the cigars" were forgotten...

Wish the darn mail would hurry up... can't wait to see the results of all this BS...

:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Why dont you get it? You NYers have some thick skulls or something. We wont back down ! And we put up one hell of a fight!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

The gauntlet has been thrown down!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

This is going to get ugly, quick.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh oh - Petes going to get Rickcoat! I can feel the ground shaking from here.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

damn pete


----------

